# Looking for Some Constructive Criticism



## Pretengineer (Sep 21, 2011)

My mother and stepfather just recently bought their first home. It came with an additional structure. I guess it used to be a workshop or something (see 1st picture). Naturally, they wanted to turn it in to a garage. Simple enough. Basically that window just needed to be replaced with a garage door. Everyone and their brother offered to help them with this project (but didn't sincerely mean it - you know how that goes). Anyway, I guess I was the only one willing to step up so I made the 2 1/2 hour trek south and camped out for a couple of days to get this thing going.

My first objective was to take out that window and frame in the 9' x 7' hole for the door (2nd and 3rd pictures). I centered the door hole between the left side of the building and the right edge of the small roof over the walk-in door (what is that thing called?) The only problem with this was that I relocated a post (still visible in the 3rd picture) holding two (left and right) headers to a location about 9" over where it is now only directly supporting the right side header. I strapped the right and left headers together with metal brackets. I also had to notch out a couple of inches out of the bottom of left side header to make room for the door (instead of replacing or relocating it). I hope none of that comes back to haunt me. I feel confident that it will not.

To dress up the door frame, I ripped 5/4" pressure treated pine to 4 1/2" and 2 1/4" wide respectively and used polyester (polysomething) brick molding around the hole (see 4th picture - sorry it's sideways - still learning this forum). Hopefully that was all the correct choice of material. I wasn't so sure at the time (or now even haha).

Anyway, the 5th pictures shows how it all turned out after I recycled what I could for siding and put it all back up there. 

View attachment IMG_0456.jpg


View attachment IMG_0459.jpg


View attachment IMG_0460.jpg


View attachment IMG_0466.jpg


View attachment IMG_0467.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to Garage Retreat and congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 22, 2011)

looks good to me. nice to have a toybarn.  as far as construction criticism if you could show some pictures of how you relocated the load bearing post in that other pic, that is probably the most critical thing you did, the rest is cosmetic and it looks great.


----------



## Pretengineer (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll get a couple more pictures up to elaborate on the relocating of that post.

All this garage work/talk is inspiring me to finally finish my own I think. I'm glad to know I'm in good company here. It seems like a good place to get some questions answered for a young dude like myself.

Thanks again.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 23, 2011)

I must warn you that once you start down the path of garage consciousness you will never be the same again.  it is an insidious disease that starts with cleaning up a bit of clutter and may develop into a full blown insanity with stainless steel sinks and lifts and paint etc.  it is a slippery slope one must tread with great trepidation.

on second thought go for it welcome to the latest looney to the looney barn:thumbsup:


----------



## Pretengineer (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry it took so long (I was on vacation) but here are the pictures that will hopefully give you a better idea of how I relocated that post. Sorry about the weird focus effects... I started playing with the web based editing software on Google's Picasa.






This picture is a little dark but if you look close you can see that the post is supporting two headers.





This is another shot of the post from the outside. It was the last thing I messed with as far as the door frame goes.





This is a picture of where the two headers split. As you can see, there is nothing directely supporting the header on the right except those metal brackets I nailed to both the left and right headers. The new post has been shifted left under the left header (and to the left of the door - the track is attached to it actually).

I hope that this is easier to understand. I really don't see any immediate problems... Like the garage collapsing overnight or something. I am not a professional so I cannot say with 100% confidence this is good for the long haul. What do you guys think? Should it be alright?


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 2, 2011)

I am no professional either so take what I say with a grain of salt.  but if I am seeing this correctly it looks like that post was the main support of the ridge line.  when you moved it off center you now have half the weight of the roof being supported by the sheer strength of that metal plate.  if the roof trusses are prefabricated and self supporting it should be fine, but if the weight of the roof is being supported by that header beam with the garage door moving up and down a lot I would be concerned that it is going to sag in that area.  again I am no professional but if I were to do it I would have replaced that header with a longer header so that the splice was still above the support pole.  supporting the roof weight with a temporary support back a foot or so while I replaced it.  it is not a large structure so it may be alright but I don't know.  the rest of the work looks good though.


----------



## Pretengineer (Oct 2, 2011)

You are seeing it right. We share the same concern. I told my step father to keep an eye on it.... If that header starts sagging or the roof does something funny, I'll probably get in there and do what you are saying with a longer header on that one side. Thanks for your input.


----------



## thomask (Nov 3, 2011)

I would suggest building a header the correct length and width out of two 2x 10s nailed together with 1/2 inch plywood in the center to span the opening and rest on the supports on each end of 2x4s and cripple studs. This is probably under fifty dollars in lumber.

If you look in the attic is it common framed or are there store bought trusses? Those metal straps will not provide proper support if this thing gets lift or deflection.

You look like you have done a lot of good work and a proper header will keep you from worrying by getting it up to framing code. 

 You are a good son to jump in and help here.


----------



## Pretengineer (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Thomas (and sorry it took so long to respond). That's exactly the kind of advice I was looking for. I think that will be my late Christmas gift to my mother and stepfather.


----------



## thomask (Dec 5, 2011)

Pretengineer said:


> Thanks Thomas (and sorry it took so long to respond). That's exactly the kind of advice I was looking for. I think that will be my late Christmas gift to my mother and stepfather.



You bet, it is not a lot of money in materials but will require a little labor to remove the old header, build new header and set on cripple studs and tie her all back together. You can do it I am sure.  Have some braces holding both ends up during replacement and use some strong ties to tie her all together. Be careful handling that nice garage door.

A real good job and glad to help out. If you need anything we are here and keep us posted when you start.


----------

